# Hey guys, can I shoot hardcast .45 ACP +P in my Glock?



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I wanted to get this for hogs, but didnt know if I should use it in my Glock?.

https://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=214


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Refer to the owners manual, but it should not be a problem shooting a +P in the Glock.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I seem to remember that Glock's instructions state that one should not use lead-alloy bullets in their pistols' polygonal rifling.
From that memory alone, I would conclude that the hardness of the bullet alloy will not keep melted lead from collecting in the rifling, causing overpressures. Lead melts not only from friction against the barrel, but also as the result of powder-gas heat on a bullet's base.

I strongly recommend that you ask Glock, directly and specifically.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Do not use Lead bullets in your Glock. I won't say it will go kaboom but when I did it it fouled up the barrel something awful. Steve is right about the polygonal rifling and lead cast bullets. They don't mix.


----------



## bubbinator (May 15, 2012)

NO! One of the guys in my unit was a competition shooter who started using lead reloads in his Glock 9s and 40s. They both blew up on him, causing minor injuries. He had a M1 Carbine blow up on him too and almost put an eye out. Didn't hang with or reload with the dude-see why?


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Gotcha!! Ill look for something else.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

In the book, The Glock in Competition, by Robin Taylor, there is an extensive chapter by a forensic engineer on Kabooms in Glocks. It can happen from shooting lead in as few as a couple hundred rounds.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I think there are after market barrels you can buy such as lone wolf barrels that you can shoot lead with. Not In stock glock barrels though.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I agree about the lead alloy bullets. I was looking at it from a pressure standpoint alone (i.e. +P). DO NOT shoot lead bullets through a Glock.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

https://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/Item/0011045230FMJ

FMJFN should work just as well as hardcast


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I read one article in a gun magazine, from one of the regular writers, that he did shoot lead reloads in his Glocks all the time, but they had a high Antimony content. I still would not do it though, regardless of what that gun writer does.


----------



## HiVel (Sep 5, 2014)

buy the Glock and get a replacement barrel from Lone Wolf or any of theseveral other companies that sell them. I have 3 different sources of barrels I use inmy different Glocks -they all work very well for me. The Glock gun is worth the added cost of a barrel-it is the best. I even have a 9"barrel inmy10mmGlock


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If you intend to hunt hogs with .45 ACP, I hope you want it for head shots, only. It's a great man-stopper, but body shots on a 100 lb. hog have to be very precise, or lucky.

Now, a 10mm Glock, with beefed up springs and a hot loaded 200 grain bullet is a different story.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Yep,,,,,your right!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If you google glock 21 reviews you will find a video from Hickock.45. He demonstrated cast lead .45 reloads using a lone wolf barrel. He had lots of failures to feed after only 1 magazine.
Goldwing


----------



## Trey45 (Nov 7, 2014)

I am a handloader and bullet caster of many years. The only reason I'm telling you that is so you'll know that I have a bit of experience in these things. Polygonal barrels and lead bullets can be one of two things, disastrous, or accurate. More often than not a correctly sized and lubed bullet can be used in polygonal barrel(slug the barrel and size the bullet accordingly), especially low pressure loading like the 45ACP (even +P is considered low pressure when compared to other pistol calibers) However....if you are not casting your own and are not lubrisizing your own, you are taking an undue risk of KB'ing your handgun when using an incorrectly sized commercial lead bullet. When using lead bullets, fit is King, lube is Queen, hardness falls a distant 3rd. Commercial lead bullets are a "one size fits all" that work just fine in conventional rifling. Polygonal rifling takes time and experience to handload for. It can safely be done, but it takes time and experience to do it.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Trey!!


----------



## 45BBH (Jun 12, 2013)

I'll agree that lead can be shot out of a Glock just fine BUT it depends. I've shot lead through all my 9, .40 and .45 Glocks and they can do so safely and accurately. But keep an eye out for lead build up, if it's getting bad then cease shooting it and clean it out. Your Glock isn't going to blow up shooting lead, unless the lead build up is so bad that it's physically impeding the next round from going down the barrel causing pressures to spike. Back to your original question asked 6 months ago, yes that load will work in your G21 and would make a GREAT hog round, it's bigger heavier bullet than the 10mm can shoot, so it's got the momentum to drive deep. A 250gr hardcast even at 900 fps will shoot end to end through a deer at 100yds, you can't ask for much more than that!

To add, they claim the .45 Super/.45 SMC works out of a standard GLock .45 barrel too. I do handload for the .45 Super and can drive a 255gr hardcast to 1325 fps, so the .45 Glocks are the king power wise.


----------



## xtrm41 (Jan 3, 2015)

I have shot 1000's of hard cast , gas checked cast bullets through my Glock 17 Gen 4, and the barrel looks like new, all I do is run a patch through it with a little gun oil before I put it away.
Using hard cast bullets with a BHN of 19 or better. and White Label Lube. (I won't use anything but White Label Lube)


----------



## canislupis (Nov 3, 2014)

I have a Gen.1 Model 19. 
My owners manual states "do not use cast bullets"
Polygonal rifling does not cast bullets!
Not sure about "gas check" bullets


----------



## DunRanull (Jan 29, 2012)

I like my Glock 21 gen3. Bought it on a whim- a lightly used former police pistol complete with box, original papers, booklet and doodads. Found out about the "No cast bullets" caveat AFTER purchase and had I known, I would have bought a similarly priced Springer XD. The Glock however has grown on me over the two years Ive owned it.
Have never tried using lead bullets in it, I have a Combat Commander for that. Since I reload I can roll most anything in .45ACP, but havent tried my handloads in the Glock. It would be nice to be able to use lead bullets and may wind up selling or trading the Glock and getting an XDm. The Glock is nice- high praise from a former 1911-onlyist! and I like the 13+1 capacity in a .45 pistol. But the no-lead and no- safety issues with the Glock would preclude me from getting another Glock in future. The safety issue can be addressed with an aftermarket unit for about $150 bux, and another barrel can be installed, but this drives the price way up past what a new XDm would cost.
Was thinking about the Lone Wolf regular twist barrel, but it sounds like they arent so great with lead bullets either.


----------

